# ملزمة توربينات



## شوان غازي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو ان تستفادو من هذه الملزمة :4: 


ارجو ان تعجبكم
شوان غازي


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور ملزمة جيدة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعود الكعبي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed elsoukry (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الف مليون شكر


----------



## حسام جاسم (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك.


----------



## شوان غازي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب ياأخواني انا لم أقم إلا بالواجب وأشكركم مرة أخرى


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه أخي شوان غازي .

أشكرك على عرضك الفائدة لنا ... دمت موفقا .


----------



## أحمد26 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يأخ غازي وأتمنى أن تكتب لنا عن التوربين الغازي.


----------



## شوان غازي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك ياأخي العزيز أبو عمر وياأخي أحمد أن شاء الله سألبي لك طلبك عن التوربينات الغازية عن قريب


----------



## وسام الحب (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم

هل توجد ملزمة للغلايات او المولدات الكهربائية لديك

ثانيا"

هل هل توجد اسئلة واجوبة للتربينات او الغلايات لديك (( اي اسئلة مشاكل فنية وحلولها )))

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شوان غازي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله يااخ وسام الحب انا حالياً اعمل في هذا الحسابات والأسئلة لم اكملها بعد.


----------



## احمد هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر مع كل التوفيق


----------



## eyt (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amirhelmy (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من امثالك وزاد جهودك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 أبريل 2007)

يسلمو هالأيادي ياوردة


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخ غازي ياريت تفيدنا بعلمك


----------



## syamand (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شوان غازي (15 أبريل 2007)

لاشكر على واجب اسف لأني تأخرت في الرد عليكم واكرر شكري لجميع


----------



## ضياء المنسي (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## شوان غازي (23 أبريل 2007)

مروركم على الموضوع يزيدني جرائة وحماسة للمزيد من المواضيع الهامة شكرا للجميع انتظروا الموضوع الجديد لم يبقى شيء للأنتهاء


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخي ,وباررك الله فيك


----------



## alfaydi (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## salt (17 يوليو 2007)

الف شكرومزيد من العطاء وملزمة رائعة 
:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## المخاطر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك......وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود2009 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس


----------



## الفدعاني (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جاري التحميل ....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مفصل ورائع ويحتوي على معلومات مفيدة للغاية .

جزاك الله خيرا واحسان.

البغدادي


----------



## electro-eng (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعيطيك العافية و يسلمووووووووووو كتييير


----------



## سامرغازى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

نرجو تنزيل اكتر


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## ماهرالحمود (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وفي موقع عربي رائع للتوربينات
www.turbines-sy.com
رائع شباب زوروه


----------



## mustafaeng (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع بس وينه هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## heart engineering (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا يأخي الفاضل


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية بوغازي

خوش ملزمة


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المحمودى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شششكرررر


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يفتح عليك من فضله وكرمه


----------



## احمد مؤنس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## omdaa52 (8 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الجناحي (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا البحث المفيد


----------



## سايحيوسف (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سعد البيه (11 فبراير 2008)

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## upmoon (6 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م زياد حسن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر الاخ شوان 
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## al_eng (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الحبيب على هذه الملزمة والعمل الجميل


----------



## رائد الطيار (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا افادك وافادنا الله


----------



## علي الفاضلي (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندس غازي

جهد مبارك 

جزاك الله خير .. وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## ahmed helmy (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي الافادة الكبيرة


----------



## فارس دياب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى عمرك
مشكور أخى


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه أخي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس شوان


----------



## العراق نيو (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الملزمة


----------



## المصري 00 (29 مايو 2010)

سنان عبد الغفار قال:


> مشكور ملزمة جيدة وبارك الله فيك


 

الف شكر بس انا ملاحظ ان الملزمة نقصة ولا احنا بنفك التربينة والعمود وبنسيبهم ونجيب غيرهم


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (24 أبريل 2016)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mechanic power (25 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------

